# HELP! Need help to pick up dog in Chicago TODAY



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Mary Palmer needs someone to pick up a dog at a shelter on the south side of Chicago today (Sunday) by early afternoon. She'll have to make special arrangements for the shelter to open & get dog out.

PM me for Mary's cell ph #.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh man! I have a baby shower today otherwise I'd volunteer!! I know we have a few more members around the area, maybe they can help!!!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Mar 22 2009, 11:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749598


> Oh man! I have a baby shower today otherwise I'd volunteer!! I know we have a few more members around the area, maybe they can help!!![/B]


Thank you for trying; it is truly appreciated.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Mar 22 2009, 11:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749603


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Mar 22 2009, 11:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749598





> Oh man! I have a baby shower today otherwise I'd volunteer!! I know we have a few more members around the area, maybe they can help!!![/B]


Thank you for trying; it is truly appreciated.
[/B][/QUOTE]


No problem....does it have to be today? Is there a reason for the rush?


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE


> No problem....does it have to be today? Is there a reason for the rush?[/B]


The little girl needs to be delivered to Mary who is at the Arlington Race Track today... there's a 3-day Pet show Mary's been at since Friday.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You might try PMing TuffyandTotosmom. She's in CHicago, although I don't know if she's working
today or what.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 22 2009, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749636


> You might try PMing TuffyandTotosmom. She's in CHicago, although I don't know if she's working
> today or what.[/B]


Mary called me on my cell phone today while I was at work. I'm sorry I wasn't able to help out. She asked me if I could send a police car to go get him/her. I wish I could have. :wub:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I wish I had seen this ...earlier today. I live 4 hours south of downtown Chicago. I could have helped... :shocked:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Just wondering. Couldn't this have been scheduled earlier ? You cannot ask somebody to jump in and just pick up a dog from one minute to the other.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Mar 22 2009, 10:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749592


> Mary Palmer needs someone to pick up a dog at a shelter on the south side of Chicago today (Sunday) by early afternoon. She'll have to make special arrangements for the shelter to open & get dog out.
> 
> PM me for Mary's cell ph #.[/B]


Oh man - I wish I'd seen this. I actually saw Mary today at the pet expo and picked up Tessa who I will be fostering - more on that later! If you need Chicago area transport again, PM me so I get "pinged". I was on the computer and in email, just not on SM.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

If the shelter was willing to "open" for this little one, I'm sure they would be willing to hold off euthanizing for a few days.

This would give us more time. I know the shelters, in So Cal, will do that. They held Oliver for 3-days, and many others
before him. 

I realize Mary is in town, but perhaps something else can be worked out, as this is a last minute effort, and, more than likely,
not going to happen. 

I know Mary just found out about this. So could not schedule earlier, however, we do need to look for alternatives.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh No!! I hope the little guy/gal is ok.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

well let me know if i can be of any help..my girls might be up for an adventure..I'm flying down to see Jaimie on Thursday though....


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Obviously the expo is over but I can pick the pup if needed and foster till we can get him/her to Mary. I'm only an hour from downtown. 

L


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Becky is there any more news on this little one? Was she picked up, or is she still in the shelter?


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 23 2009, 10:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750051


> Becky is there any more news on this little one? Was she picked up, or is she still in the shelter?[/B]


Mary sends her heartfelt thank yous to all who offered to help.
She was able to make other arrangements so this little one was saved.

I am sorry for the short notice; it is my belief that Mary got word of the little girl on Saturday afternoon, but since she was at the Pet Fair, she could not contact anyone until later.

I wish rescue was an easier world. . .

Thanks again for all the inquiries and offers to help. SM'ers ROCK! :rochard:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Becky this is great news!!! :chili: 

And yep, we often get last minute calls. I know my Bianca was scheduled for euthanization within the day.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so glad it worked out, Becky, and another little one was saved. :wub:


----------

